# ...et encore ce problème d'adresse IP auto-assignée...



## Goliath (16 Mai 2011)

Hello,
que faire pour résoudre le problème des adresses IP auto-assignées commençant par 169.254.xxx.xxx (ces fameuses adresses APIPA Automatic Private IP Addressing)? Mes recherches sur la toile mont appris que ce problème est bien récurrant  mais personnellement je nai nullement trouvé une réponse qui puisse vraiment me satisfaire, les réponses vont dans tous les sens et sont assez  imprécises... cette fois-ci cest à mon tour dy être confronté, dans mon cas cest le wifi qui ne veut rien savoir, dès que je mets une clef wep ou wap ma connexion tombe à leau, le réseau est bien présent mais impossible de se connecter à internet, jai essayé dassigner manuellement une adresse DHCP, renouvelé le bail DHCP, jai changé à plusieurs reprises de canal, jai filtré laccès via mon adresse wifi MAC, rien! rien de rien! Seule solution est de désactiver toute sécurité, ce qui est impensable. Cela fait deux soirées que je perds mon temps à chercher une solution pour me retrouver les mains vides, je jette léponge! help!


----------



## Holy Diver (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

obtenir une adresse APIPA signifie que la machine concernée n'a pas réussi à obtenir une adresse IP de la part du serveur DHCP.
Une des raisons possibles : au niveau du serveur DHCP, la plage des adresses IP disponibles est utilisée à 100% --> il ne reste plus aucune adresse disponible pour la machine qui tente de se connecter. Il faut donc vérifier ce point dans la configuration du serveur DHCP.

Si ce n'est pas un problème de pénurie d'adresse, il faut essayer de désactiver (temporairement) toutes les protections/sécurités Wifi et refaire un essai. Si la machine arrive à obtenir une adresse IP valide, il faut ensuite réactiver ces protections/sécurités une par une, en faisant un essai d'obtention d'adresse après chaque réactivation. Si la machine n'arrive pas à obtenir d'adresse IP alors que toutes les protections sont désactivées, cela peut venir d'un souci dans la saisie du nom du point d'accès Wifi.
Si la saisie du nom est correcte, cela peut alors venir d'une défaillance de la carte wifi de la machine. Si possible, faire un essai en Ethernet filaire.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Goliath (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse,
comme j'ai écrit au début de ce post le problème vient uniquement de la connexion wifi car en ethernet aucun souci, la connexion est immédiate el les adresses ip sont bien distribuées par le serveur DHCP.
En effet en désactivant toutes les protections le routeur arrive a donner une adresse IP locale autant à mon MacBook Pro qu'à mon iPhone et ceci en wifi, mais dès que je réintroduit une clef wep ou wap le routeur me donne une adresse APIPA. J'ai été jusqu'à remettre les réglages d'usine du routeur, mis à jour le firmware et j'ai changé le nom du point d'accès wifi, rien à faire... il reste quoi comme solution? rentrer le routeur au SAV car selon moi le problème vient de là...


----------



## Holy Diver (17 Mai 2011)

Le filtrage des adresses MAC est bien désactivé ?

Quels sont la marque et le modèle de ce point d'accès ?

H_D


----------



## Goliath (17 Mai 2011)

...oui, filtrage MAC désactivé...

Modèle: Linksys/Cisco WAG120N


----------

